

Microsoft Acquires Norwegian Search Company - evanlong
http://www.aftenposten.no/english/business/article2683800.ece
Another attempt to compete with Google.
======
michael_dorfman
Strange choice of headline above; Microsoft acquired FAST quite some time ago.
The news today is something different....

